# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Timbratura Segretario Comunale

## francesco

Una recente sentenza del Consiglio di Stato obbliga i segretari ad effettuare la timbratura per "giustificare" la presenza. Nei vostri enti i segretari timbrano? grazie

----------

